
Cheapbugs: Mailing list for App and Web security bugs - Techbrunch
http://cheapbugs.net/#home
======
Techbrunch
From Shmoocon Firetalks 2016, check the talk here:
[https://youtu.be/tksYvAVKqxM](https://youtu.be/tksYvAVKqxM)

